# Need Change Log: Samsung 860 EVO RVT03B6Q



## jsfitz54 (May 9, 2019)

Like the title says, Samsung has issued a new Firmware.  RVT0*3*B6Q

Looking for information on the changes.

Side note: You only get prompted when using Magician software.  Also, that is the only way to upgrade.


----------



## EarthDog (May 9, 2019)

A quick Google yielded a thread or two asking the same thing without finding that information. 

If I was you, I'd email Samsung and see where it's at if it is published.


----------

